# Tarif  du taux horaire contrat enseignant



## caroline99 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à toutes

J'ai un Rdv avec une famille pour un nouveau contrat en septembre.
N'ayant jamais fais de contrat enseignant je me demande quel taux horaire
prendre.
Je suis en région parisienne, il s'agit d'un 26 h semaine sur 36 semaine.
Merci


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour 

Si c'est un contrat sur 4 jours cela représente une mensualisation sur 12 jours
Donc un salaire brut max de 669€ en prenant en compte le smic horaire brut de la rentrée à 11,15€ brut 

Donc cela fait un taux horaire brut max de 8,577€

669€ x 12 mois / 36 semaines / 26 heures = 8,577 € brut 

À toi de voir par rapport à ce que tu as l'habitude de prendre pour un temps complet 

Si tu prends par exemple 4,50€ brut tu peux te mettre à 5,50€


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

Perso enseignant ou pas c'est un contrat qui prévoit l'accueil toute l'année.
Et je ne suis pourtant pas du tt en région parisienne.

26h/sem sur seulement 36sem/an ça ne représenterait donc que 78h payées/mois (plus les CP une fois par an) quand un temps plein c'est 195h/mois.

Perso j'estime que ce sacrifice ne serait acceptable QUE si JE choisissais de ne prendre QUE des contrats sur période scolaire qui, tant qu'à être payée à mi-temps, m'offriraient au moins de plus de temps pour me reposer, me promener...

Financièrement il faudrait donc plus que doubler ton taux horaire habituel d'un tps plein. Pas sur que ça passe pour le plafond CAF.
Qd j'explique aux PE que l'autre option c'est un contrat sur toute l'année qui pour le même prix leur permettra de me confier l'enft même durant les vacances scolaires (sauf durant mes semaines de congés) ils comprennent vite leur interêt. Je les encourage d'ailleurs à tenter de me laisser l'enfant au moins durant la moitié des vacances scolaires, profiter pour avancer leur propres préparation des cours et/ou corrigés, ce qui a le double avantage d'éviter des ruptures trop longues ou trop fréquentes avec les habitudes. Quand le PE a des journées pédago, des journées de pré-rentrées et autres il sait que je suis dispo pour l'enft puisqu'il est prévu.

Alors bien sur on pourra te dire que financièrement il te suffit de completer avec un peri, certes mais rien ne te garantie que tu auras durant 3 années un peri qui viendrait completer donc...


----------



## caroline99 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Merci pour vos réponses,   je crois que je vais demander un brut  conséquent , ça passe ou ça casse, s'ils veulent pas et bien ils iront voir ailleurs 
j''en est marre d'être toujours conciliante avec les PE pour le  résultat


----------



## liline17 (7 Juillet 2022)

surtout, Caroline, qu'il y a des AM qui recherchent ce type de contrat, celles qui ont de jeunes enfants, ou celle en fin de carrière qui veulent lever le pied, donc, autant leur les laisser si la négo n'est pas acceptée


----------



## assmatzam (7 Juillet 2022)

Hier je discutais avec 2 collègues de la résidence et l'une d'entre elle me disais justement que les contrats enseignants lui convenait mieux maintenant 

Elle a perdu son mari du covid il y a 2 mois 
Ces 2 filles ont terminé leurs études donc moins de frais mensuel 
Et elles vont travailler dès la rentrée donc dès revenus en plus pour le foyer 
Et elle veut lever le pied 

Donc oui il y a des AM que les contrats sur 36 semaines intéressent 
Autant leur laisser et vous focaliser sur un contrat qui correspond plus à vos attentes et à vos besoins financiers.


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

Oh que j'aimerais avoir que des contrats "enseignants".
3 me suffirait....mais bon, pas de demande mais ça serait le top pour moi pour une fin de carrière.


----------



## Nantaise (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, j’essaye toujours avoir 3 contrats sur 36/37 semaines par an mais après j’ai juste 1 comme ça et 2 contrats sur 44 sem


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Un contrat enseignant n'existe pas. C'est simplement un contrat en année incomplète.

Et on prend le salaire brut que l'on souhaite,  et c'est tout. Le plus haut possible, c'est conseillé.

C'est un choix de ne prendre que des années incomplètes ou pas. 

Griselda, encore une fois, tu remets en cause l'éducation  des parents, en leur demandant de te confier l'enfant sur plus de temps parce que toi, tu penses que c'est mieux comme çà.

Non, c'est ton point de vue, on le connaît par A plus B, mais il y a aussi des parents qui AIMENT passer du temps avec leurs enfants et des AMS qui préfèrent les contrats en année incomplète de 36 semaines, MEME si le tarif proposé ne sera pas équivalent d'un temps plein. C'est un choix.
Et de plus ce n'était pas l'objet de la question, qui portait uniquement sur le tarif horaire.


----------



## violetta (7 Juillet 2022)

Metal je précise  contrat "enseignant" car cela veut dire toutes les vacances en vacances !!!!
C'est différent qu'un contrat sur 46 semaines.
Apres bien sûr ce sont justes des contrats en année incomplète. 
Ensuite, pour ce qui est du fonctionnement de griselda, nous en avions déjà discuté et je suis d'accord avec vous.
J'ai  comme une impression que cela incite le parent a confier son enfant plus qu'il n'aurait fait si on ne lui aurait pas fait cette proposition....et du coup moins profiter de son enfant.
Mais bon, c'est un point de vue.


----------



## chantal01 (14 Juillet 2022)

caroline99 a dit: 


> Bonjour à toutes
> 
> J'ai un Rdv avec une famille pour un nouveau contrat en septembre.
> N'ayant jamais fais de contrat enseignant je me demande quel taux horaire
> ...


bonjour, les tarifs sont libre et très différent d'un secteur à un autre, perso du moment que l'enfant n'est pas scolarisé le tarif est le même peu importe le nombre d'heure et de semaines (si ça me fait pas assez je prends pas), bonne journée


----------

